# UML Übungsaufgaben gesucht



## godi (31. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit UML 2 und suche dazu kleine Übungsaufgaben die ich modellieren kann. Schön wäre es auch wenn es Lösungen zu den Beispielen gibt oder ich meine Lösungen ins Forum posten kann damit ich ein Feedback bekomme ob ich es auch richtig mache.

Für die Theorie habe ich mir schon ein Buch (UML Das umfassende Handbuch) besorgt das ich auch ganz gut finde da es auch einen Bezug zu Java herstellt.
Nur fehlen mir noch Übungsbeispiele wo ich dann auch mein "Wissen" anwenden und testen kann.

Wäre super wenn jemand ein paar Beispiele oder links zu Beispielen hat und sie mir zur Verfügung stellen kann! 

godi


----------



## Heady86 (1. Sep 2010)

Hi,

also auf FH/Studiumsseiten oder ähnlichem findet man immer einiges an Übungsblättern mit Lösungen:

z.B.

- Aufgabe (ohne Lösung)
- Lösung

grüße


----------



## godi (16. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

So nachdem ich die UML kurz mal ein wenig vernachlässigt habe, habe ich wieder was weitergemacht.

Im Anhang befindet sich ein kleines Beispiel für ein Use Case.
Wäre super ob mir wer sagen könnte ob das in etwa so passt. 

godi


----------



## godi (18. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

Naja anscheinend beschäftigen sich hier nicht recht viele Leute mit UML...

Kennt jemand ein gutes (deutschsprachiges) UML Forum? 

Ich würde echt gerne UML anständig lernen nur ist das ein wenig schwierig alleine.

godi


----------



## Marcinek (21. Sep 2010)

Hallo ;D

Das wissen um UML passt auf eine DIN A4 seite.. Obwohl das einen hohen Rang in der Schule / Uni hat, wird es im realen Leben nicht so oft eingesetzt, wie dies die Uni suggerirt ..

Es gibt 10000 Bücher zu diesem Thema, da gibt es auch Übungsaufgaben.

Gruß,

Marcinek


----------

